# Aemt



## Porta (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok, who's done the course, and passed the exams? I'm not looking for pointers on passing (but that's welcome) I'm looking for opinions on the curriculum and how well it prepared for you the written and practical. 
Thanks. 
Porta


----------



## Porta (Sep 11, 2012)

Also, can one of the mods change the title post to all caps?


----------



## hogwiley (Sep 12, 2012)

Does anyone anywhere even offer an AEMT course? I havent seen anyone offering it, and schools I checked at said they are waiting to see whats going to happen with it. Im not sure what they are waiting on, as the NREMT already seems to have announced their decision and criteria. Maybe it is issues with the state recognizing it, although I wouldnt think so because I have seen Specialist to AEMT bridge courses.

All schools Ive seen now just offer EMT basic and Paramedic. In fact I havent seen an Intermediate or Specialist class offered anywhere Since Ive been an EMT(over 3 years ago).


----------



## krtemt (Sep 12, 2012)

From what has been explained to me is that even though the National Registery has changed the name for EMT-Intermediate to Advanced EMT states still have to make the decision to change the name of their middle level. That being the case in order for the states to be able to allow their students to test for the middle level then they have to teach the national criteria.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 12, 2012)

It's also good to know that the AEMT and Intermediate 85 or 99 are vastly different animals...


----------



## Porta (Sep 12, 2012)

hogwiley said:


> Does anyone anywhere even offer an AEMT course? I havent seen anyone offering it, and schools I checked at said they are waiting to see whats going to happen with it. Im not sure what they are waiting on, as the NREMT already seems to have announced their decision and criteria. Maybe it is issues with the state recognizing it, although I wouldnt think so because I have seen Specialist to AEMT bridge courses.
> 
> All schools Ive seen now just offer EMT basic and Paramedic. In fact I havent seen an Intermediate or Specialist class offered anywhere Since Ive been an EMT(over 3 years ago).



I'm in a bridge course at a community college in Alabama. It's about a semester long.


----------



## Porta (Sep 12, 2012)

Jambi said:


> It's also good to know that the AEMT and Intermediate 85 or 99 are vastly different animals...



The Advanced is closer to the 85, but yes, they are not to be confused w the 85 or 99.


----------



## GoNoles01 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have taken the course,and yes it is very new but classes are starting to appear I'm from ga and was in one of the first classes (my nremt # is 312 and state is 38 lol ) but yes I feel I was prepared for the test and yes the test is pretty tough mostly because it covers a wide variety of material but my class went pretty in depth but that can vary due to instructor but there are a few differences between I and A mostly in the handful of medications you can give (not just assist) and a little deeper knowledge


----------



## dbatk (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been searching for this course in the Houston area.  No Joy so far.  Everything seems to be basic to paramedic.  Any info on Texas would be appreciated.


----------



## Porta (Sep 18, 2012)

GoNoles01, would you mind if I PM'd you some questions?

dbatk- it seems parts of the country are picking it up, and others aren't. For instance, I am in GA also (actually IN the AEMT class), but I'm from Mass, and I'm not sure what level I will be able to practice at if I go home bc Mass doesn't recognize the Advanced level (or Registry).


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 18, 2012)

I never took the course but 9/10 ALS providers in my volunteer department are AEMTs.

In my opinion, it is a shortcut to avoiding an already insufficient paramedic certification.

Most of them, don't know a damn thing past how do perform skills. They rarely know anything about biology/pharmacology. Make sure you make yourself better than that, and you will have to do it on your own unfortunately.


----------



## GoNoles01 (Sep 18, 2012)

Yea that's fine ill answer what I can for you.


----------



## Porta (Sep 18, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I never took the course but 9/10 ALS providers in my volunteer department are AEMTs.
> 
> In my opinion, it is a shortcut to avoiding an already insufficient paramedic certification.
> 
> Most of them, don't know a damn thing past how do perform skills. They rarely know anything about biology/pharmacology. Make sure you make yourself better than that, and you will have to do it on your own unfortunately.



Why would you say "insufficient paramedic certification"? I'm not trying to argue, I'm just a little confused as to what you mean. 


As far as being adept in skills and pharmocology/biology, would would you suggest? Courses? 

I genuinely appreciate the feedback, thank you.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I never took the course but 9/10 ALS providers in my volunteer department are AEMTs.
> 
> In my opinion, it is a shortcut to avoiding an already insufficient paramedic certification.
> 
> Most of them, don't know a damn thing past how do perform skills. They rarely know anything about biology/pharmacology. Make sure you make yourself better than that, and you will have to do it on your own unfortunately.



I wouldn't be too down on the AEMT.  Look at the national scope of practice...
(I think the real issue is that we providers, in general, have a poor grasp on how uneducated we really are)

The following are the minimum psychomotor skills of the AEMT:
• Airway and Breathing
o Insertion of airways that are NOT intended to be placed into the trachea
o Tracheobronchial suctioning of an already intubated patient

• Assessment

• Pharmacological Interventions
o Establish and maintain peripheral intravenous access
o Establish and maintain intraosseous access in a pediatric patient
o Administer (nonmedicated) intravenous fluid therapy
o Administer sublingual nitroglycerine to a patient experiencing chest pain of
suspected ischemic origin
o Administer subcutaneous or intramuscular epinephrine to a patient in anaphylaxis
o Administer glucagon to a hypoglycemic patient
o Administer intravenous D50 to a hypoglycemic patient
o Administer inhaled beta agonists to a patient experiencing difficulty breathing and
wheezing
o Administer a narcotic antagonist to a patient suspected of narcotic overdose
o Administer nitrous oxide for pain relief


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2012)

Porta said:


> Why would you say "insufficient paramedic certification"? I'm not trying to argue, I'm just a little confused as to what you mean.
> 
> 
> As far as being adept in skills and pharmocology/biology, would would you suggest? Courses?
> ...



I posted this above:  I think the real issue is that we providers, in general, have a poor grasp on how uneducated we really are.

I'd be willing to go on a limb here and say that NYMedic828 has do deal with providers that think more highly of themselves than they should.


----------



## Porta (Sep 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I posted this above:  I think the real issue is that we providers, in general, have a poor grasp on how uneducated we really are.
> 
> I'd be willing to go on a limb here and say that NYMedic828 has do deal with providers that think more highly of themselves than they should.



Do you think age has anything to do with that? How do you think we, as providers, can curb that sense of entitlement?


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2012)

Porta said:


> Do you think age has anything to do with that? How do you think we, as providers, can curb that sense of entitlement?



Age certainly does certainly play a role, but it's not really a primary factor in my opinion.

At the root of the issue is the current training model.  It's vocational training of technicians, but it's made to be some sort of panacea of medical training.  Much of this is perpetuated by those educating the next group of paramedics, which is usually more paramedics.

If we had Physicians and others of high quality training and education, teaching medics and took a more direct and involved role, much of this misguided mindset could be avoided.  In my opinion.


----------



## Porta (Sep 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> If we had Physicians and others of high quality training and education, teaching medics and took a more direct and involved role, much of this misguided mindset could be avoided.  In my opinion.



My husband actually asked me not too long ago why we weren't trained by actual Physicians. I thought about it and asked "Yeah, why aren't we??" 
Aside from cost. I can see the logistics of it - they're not in the ambulance, so they're not going to be seeing exactly what we see as far as pt care and initial treatment. However, wouldn't it make for more consistent patient care if they did train us?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I posted this above:  I think the real issue is that we providers, in general, have a poor grasp on how uneducated we really are.
> 
> I'd be willing to go on a limb here and say that NYMedic828 has do deal with providers that think more highly of themselves than they should.



Someone finally understands my agony!

Age is all relative. I'm 23 years old. I work with 18 year olds who are brilliant and mature and I work with 50 year olds who are idiotic and think they are the sauce.


AEMT in my area Is about 1/3 the length of a paramedic program and they can perform all skills of a paramedic with the exception that almost all medication administration requires MD approval. Medics have standing orders. AEMT here can intubate as well. They learn to tube on a manikin only. Intubating real flesh is not a requirement of the course.

It is a shortcut to having a fun toolbox.

Paramedic, I say insufficient because quite honestly we don't have the knowledge we should. The only way to acquire the necessary knowledge to really understand what you are doing is self education and improvement. The same goes for AEMTs but they have more to learn on their own than a medic does. I know many AEMTs who are better than many medics I know but it is due to work experience and ambition.

As people on this forum can vouch for, other countries like Australia require 2-3 YEARS to be a medic and they can do LESS than an American medic can. 

I just think AEMT is a level that needs to be non-existent. There should be clear distinct lines, nationally standardized between who is ALS and who is BLS and we should all be at the same level on both ends.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> AEMT in my area Is about 1/3 the length of a paramedic program and they can perform all skills of a paramedic with the exception that almost all medication administration requires MD approval. Medics have standing orders. AEMT here can intubate as well. They learn to tube on a manikin only. Intubating real flesh is not a requirement of the course.



Well that's scary...

Here in California, the AEMT policies are just starting to come down to tube from the state. Prior to that Intermediates were a rare bird in the state and not utilized in most counties.  I believe now the use of the AEMT may still be up to the county EMS agency, but the state has made it plain that the scope is to be limited to what I posted above, which is in-line with the National scope.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Sep 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Well that's scary...
> 
> Here in California, the AEMT policies are just starting to come down to tube from the state. Prior to that Intermediates were a rare bird in the state and not utilized in most counties.  I believe now the use of the AEMT may still be up to the county EMS agency, but the state has made it plain that the scope is to be limited to what I posted above, which is in-line with the National scope.



In NYC, only EMT and paramedic are recognized. AEMTs are only considered EMTs here.

Where I volunteer, AEMTs are abundant the reason being is people don't usually enroll in paramedic programs for the sake of volunteer work. AEMT class is only around $2000 and it is 6 months, 2 days a week. They do no clinical hours in a hospital. They do a couple rides on an ALS bus that runs BLS/ALS calls. It is MUCH more appealing to people than a paramedic course for $10,000 and 3x the effort and hours topped with much more waiting for the end.

So really AEMT exists here because it a shortcut. There's nothing else to call it. It is literally just a shortcut to get some more toys without the knowledge backing to play with them safely.

As I said, every medication I can give or skill I can perform an AEMT can do the same but they need to ask dad for permission first.


----------



## Porta (Sep 18, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Where I volunteer, AEMTs are abundant the reason being is people don't usually enroll in paramedic programs for the sake of volunteer work. AEMT class is only around $2000 and it is 6 months, 2 days a week. They do no clinical hours in a hospital. They do a couple rides on an ALS bus that runs BLS/ALS calls. It is MUCH more appealing to people than a paramedic course for $10,000 and 3x the effort and hours topped with much more waiting for the end.



Actually, (if I may interject) the reason I went through the step program is b/c I did NOT want to go into a Medic program and bomb out and waste the money. I do want to be a Paramedic, however, I didn't want to waste anyone's time, or money. Some call it being a major wuss (I'm cool a being called a wuss) others may call it being cautious. I don't want to get into a situation where I would be a danger to someone. 

So, in short, this isn't the path of least resistance for me, it felt like a logical move.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 18, 2012)

It depends how the AEMT is used.

I/As supplement medics here. Every truck is medic/intermediate or advanced. From someone who's worked on both sides it's nice to be able to help your partner with lines, airway and meds and it's nice to have someone there who can help you.


----------



## 11569150 (Sep 18, 2012)

I know that there are a few schools in California that are developing an AEMT program but none that are offering the course as of yet.


----------



## Sandog (Sep 18, 2012)

EMSTA in San Diego is offering AEMT for some agencies.
http://emstacollege.com/index.php?template=sub&file=aemt

The scope is nowhere near what NY is.

*From EMSTA website:*

Upon completion of the entire course, a certificate of completion is issued. 
This certificate allows students to apply for the National Registry Advanced EMT examination and upon successful completion, will receive recognition as an AEMT through San Diego County EMS and the State of California. Once certified, they will be allowed to perform the following skills (per B-451):

    ETAD/Pharyngeal Airways
    Administer Intravenous (IV) lines
    Blood Glucose Monitoring
    Administer the following medications:
        Nitroglycerine , Aspirin
        Glucagon, Dextrose
        Albuterol, Naloxone
        Epinephrine, Activated Charcoal


----------



## 11569150 (Sep 18, 2012)

Interesting sandog I appreciate the info.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2012)

I believe they're the first program to graduate AEMTs in the the state.  Too bad its EMSTA as they're a tad expensive, though not as bad as NCTI.


----------



## Porta (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone know how many schools have graduated AEMTs in GA? I know of 3, I think. 
ProMedics
Chattahoochee Valley
and I *think* Fortis?


----------



## 11569150 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well either way being in norcal the program is a little inaccessible...plus my local ems authority doesn't even recognize aemt's yetand it doesn't look like that's gonna happen any time soon.  My county is just more than a little behind the times. :wacko:


----------



## GaMedic (Sep 18, 2012)

Porta said:


> Anyone know how many schools have graduated AEMTs in GA? I know of 3, I think.
> ProMedics
> Chattahoochee Valley
> and I *think* Fortis?



Fortis does in fact offer AEMT

I think Faithful Guardian may as well... Not sure though..

Northwestern Tech (Coosa Valley Tech) offers it as well... I think


----------



## Porta (Sep 18, 2012)

GaMedic said:


> Fortis does in fact offer AEMT
> 
> I think Faithful Guardian may as well... Not sure though..
> 
> Northwestern Tech (Coosa Valley Tech) offers it as well... I think



Coosa, right. I'm seeing more and more people taking the course. I wonder if it's going to start making the Basic obsolete.


----------



## GaMedic (Sep 18, 2012)

Porta said:


> Coosa, right. I'm seeing more and more people taking the course. I wonder if it's going to start making the Basic obsolete.



Well if you did the scope of practice update.. When they first mentioned the advanced level they said they were not going to force anyone to upgrade.. But in the scope of practice update it clearly says that in the year (I think) 2016 or somewhere around there. They would NOT be issuing anymore Ga Intermediate licences. IF you wanted to keep working as an EMT you would have to do the upgrade in education.


Kinda funny that sounds like forcing people to me


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 18, 2012)

GaMedic said:


> Well if you did the scope of practice update.. When they first mentioned the advanced level they said they were not going to force anyone to upgrade.. But in the scope of practice update it clearly says that in the year (I think) 2016 or somewhere around there. They would NOT be issuing anymore Ga Intermediate licences. IF you wanted to keep working as an EMT you would have to do the upgrade in education.
> 
> 
> Kinda funny that sounds like forcing people to me



You may be able to stay as an intermediate if you already are one. I know some states no longer issue new licenses for certain levels but you can maintain it.


----------



## GaMedic (Sep 18, 2012)

What I thought as well, but after the cut off date when your licenses expire unless my understanding of the video is totally jacked up.. Which is possible I was coming off a hell shift where I think I ran 22 calls in 24hrs..... Something of that nature. Is that once the date is here, you are done unless you have updated your education.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 18, 2012)

GaMedic said:


> What I thought as well, but after the cut off date when your licenses expire unless my understanding of the video is totally jacked up.. Which is possible I was coming off a hell shift where I think I ran 22 calls in 24hrs..... Something of that nature. Is that once the date is here, you are done unless you have updated your education.



Well the NREMT is going to stop offering 85 and 99 intermediate certs, so if you're dependent on such to work in your state, you don't have a choice.  As far as NREMT is concerned, transition or perish.


----------



## emt11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Porta said:


> Anyone know how many schools have graduated AEMTs in GA? I know of 3, I think.
> ProMedics
> Chattahoochee Valley
> and I *think* Fortis?



ProMedics is no longer in business, just adding that in there.

Gwinnett Tech just tested out some Advanced students for NREMT on their practicals.


----------



## rhstanford (Sep 20, 2012)

Porta said:


> I'm in a bridge course at a community college in Alabama. It's about a semester long.



How many hours a week do you spend in class and what are the Clinical hours requirement?


----------



## Porta (Sep 20, 2012)

rhstanford said:


> How many hours a week do you spend in class and what are the Clinical hours requirement?



Class is 2 nights a week, 5-10, and clinical hours are a minimum of 32 hours, but I am of the understanding we MAY have as many as 100 hrs (that's unconfirmed). 

Student must:

Assess, formulate and implement a treatment plan for 1 pt with chest pain, 1 pt in respiratory distress, and 1 pt w ams. 

Student must demonstrate ability to safely administer meds other than oxygen, but within the GA AEMT scope of practice at least 10 times on live humans. 

15 pt assessments on pedi, adult and geri (5 per)

10 successful IVs

Ability to ventilate (unintubated) 1 person of any age group.

source: ga OEMS 2011 EMS Education Standards - AEMT Student Clinical Requirements 

(link would not post, nor copy and paste the text, sorry)

My class has additional community service hours at a nursing home and with pediatrics.


----------



## Porta (Sep 20, 2012)

emt11 said:


> ProMedics is no longer in business, just adding that in there.
> 
> Gwinnett Tech just tested out some Advanced students for NREMT on their practicals.



I heard about ProMedics, I did not know they were out of biz. 

Any idea about the pass rate w Gwinnett Tech?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 20, 2012)

Porta said:


> Class is 2 nights a week, 5-10, and clinical hours are a minimum of 32 hours, but I am of the understanding we MAY have as many as 100 hrs (that's unconfirmed).
> 
> Student must:
> 
> ...



Wow I thought there would be more to it than that


----------



## Porta (Sep 20, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> Wow I thought there would be more to it than that



I did too. I don't know if the fact that it's simply a bridge program has anything to do with it. 

That being said I'm also my entirely sure how we will be viewed while on site. I know a lot of preceptors tend to get annoyed with Basics, I can see them being just as annoyed with someone in a step program.


----------



## emt11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Porta said:


> I heard about ProMedics, I did not know they were out of biz.
> 
> Any idea about the pass rate w Gwinnett Tech?



As far as Gwinnett's classes I wouldn't know. From my understanding of this past registry testing, 20 something of their students showed up and all of them were re testing for various skills, though the majority had atleast the random to re test.


----------



## ca11metdub (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello,
I recently just passed the NREMT and already submitted info for my state card. Seeing as how I can't seem to find any A-EMT courses anywhere in southern california especially reading from a few pages back; would you suggest taking several other courses to obtain some certificates? It looks like its the best option as of now since CE units/hours are required.


----------



## Jambi (Sep 27, 2012)

Read through the thread, there's one in San Diego Country.  Don't expect to be able to actually find an AEMT job currently as the concept is far too new and no county has actually put them into use/blessed them.  San Diego is the first in SoCal as far as I know, so I'm sure it'll be coming soon for them.  Likely you're only going to find jobs as a basic.


----------

